# Southern Arizona Field Trial-Niland, CA



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open 1st Series-Triple

Scratches: 8 & 51

38 Callbacks: 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,9,10,12,13,14,17,19,20,25,30,31,32,33,34,35,37,38,43,4
5,47,49,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,60,62,63

Qual finished but I do not have the results. 12 went to the last series.

-Russ


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks Russ. Good luck for #19. 

Interested in those Q results. HPW


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

22 called back to the Open water blind:

1,2,3,7,9,13,14,19,20,25,30,32,33,37,38,49,53,56,57,60,62,63


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I heard Henninger won the Qual with Hottie but do not know the other placements.

38 dogs called back to the second series in the Amateur:

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,14,15,16,17,18,19,21,22,23,25,26,27,
28,29,30,32,33,34,35,37,38,39,41,42,43,45,46,47,49

9 dogs are called back to the 4th series in the Open, but I do not have the numbers yet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Russ said:


> 9 dogs are called back to the 4th series in the Open, but I do not have the numbers yet.


Holy cow. I'd love to hear a description of the water blind. 

Thanks for the updates Russ.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results:

1st Chatanika's High Water Haylee O-Thomas Wilkerson H-Patti Kiernan Haylee earns FC  

2nd FC/AFC Way Da Go Call of The Wild O-Michael Spalding H-John Henninger 

3rd Firemark Rackem And Stackem Casey O-Marie A. Doherty H-Patti Kiernan (Yahoo KC )

4th AFC Shadowpines Chabasco O-Bob & Nancy Byrum H-Bob

RJ FC AFC Suncrest Wild Oats O-Linda & Arnie Erwin H-Arnie

JAMS: 2,3,9,60


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Callbacks to Amateur water blind:

1,2,3,5,6,7,8,14,15,17,18,19,21,22,25,26,28,29,
30,32,33,35,37,39,42,43,45,46,47,49


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Woohoo! Thank you so much for posting Russ! I have been dying to get off the computer but didn't want to until results were up.

Yeah Patti for her new FC Haylee and now Casey only needs 1 point for his FC!! 

Congrats to Scott as well!

I will sleep well tonight.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats to all those that placed and jammed in the Open but special congrats to Marie, Patty and Casey. Go Team Firemark!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> 1st Chatanika's High Water Haylee O-Thomas Wilkerson H-Patti Kiernan Haylee earns FC :grin: :grin:


*WOW!!! *Attagirls* to Haylee and Patti!*

*And congratulations to Derrick.*


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Go Casey! Patti with the 1st & 3rd.....and a new FC........Nice Job! Won't be long til she makes another FC, huh?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Sure hope so Bait.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Haylee ran a great trial. Big Congratulations!


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Patti and Annette. Go Casey!

--Susan


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Wow Marie, that is fantastic. Congratulations on Casey's 3rd. Congrats to Patti getting 1st and 3rd. Obviously a good combo with Patti and Casey working so well together. Keep up the good work!!!!

Arleen


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations to Marie, Casey, and Patti. Only one point left for the FC. Great news!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Great job Casey! Nice way to begin a new year.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Woo-Hoo Casey!!!!! Just one away from FC!!! We are all so very excited for you, Marie!
Congrats Team Firemark!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS Marie Casey and Patti WAY TO GO!!!! Hope Casey earns his FC here in Yuma


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulation Marie!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Beverly Burns said:


> Great job Casey! Nice way to begin a new year.


That's for sure!! Congratulations to "Casey", Patti..and Marie, Too!! ......  

Judy

oooops...and Melanie as well, of course!


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Howard N said:


> *WOW!!! *Attagirls* to Haylee and Patti!*
> 
> *And congratulations to Derrick.*



I'll second that!!!!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Way to go Marie, we are so proud of you guys!

John


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> That's for sure!! Congratulations to "Casey", Patti..and Marie, Too!! ......
> 
> Judy
> 
> oooops...and Melanie as well, of course!


All those for sure and also Carol Kachelmeyer who did the young dog work


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Russ said:


> All those for sure and also Carol Kachelmeyer who did the young dog work


No kidding! "The Chief" rocks and so does "Medicine Woman" Ann Simeon. 

Speaking of which, we get to see them tomorrow.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Say "Hi" to Jones


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Russ said:


> Say "Hi" to Jones


I sure will!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Melanie Foster said:


> No kidding! "The Chief" rocks and so does "Medicine Woman" Ann Simeon.
> 
> Speaking of which, we get to see them tomorrow.


YES THEY ARE THE BEST in the baby dogs division!


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulatios to our Baby Dog--Jazztime Bluegoose's Skatch--for winning the Amateur and to Jazztime's Dust Devil Max for his second and for qualifying for the National Amateur!!

Jazztime


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Congratulations Larry & Anna and Diann & Max!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

jazztime said:


> Congratulatios to our Baby Dog--Jazztime Bluegoose's Skatch--for winning the Amateur and to Jazztime's Dust Devil Max for his second and for qualifying for the National Amateur!!
> 
> Jazztime


Congrats Larry and Anna Calvert. That is awesome news on your baby Skatch. I guess he not a baby any longer with an Amat win! 

Great news and go ahead and qual him for Nat Amat soon.


----------



## Rick Coats (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go Anna and Larry. Nice job Diane.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Larry and Anna on the Am win.
Congratulations Diann and Dennis on the seond in the Am with Max.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Breeder Kudo's to Howard for having two pups finishing 1-2 in the Derby

Way to go Gordon Powers and Cully with the Second!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to Howard and the Calverts!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Russ said:


> Breeder Kudo's to Howard for having two pups finishing 1-2 in the Derby
> 
> Way to go Gordon Powers and Cully with the Second!


Yeah, that's kinda nice. Daryl is still pretty much a newbie and I hope Rocky becomes his first good dog. There will always be a little bit of me in the RockHead.

But what about Gordy Powers? 94 years young and he's mixing it up in field trials. *Good on Gordy!*


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Annette said:


> Congratulations Larry and Anna on the Am win.
> Congratulations Diann and Dennis on the seond in the Am with Max.


X2 Some nice Jazztime pups


----------

